# Kuntaw and Sikaran Test!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 28, 2015)

So… three years ago I started training in Kuntaw and Sikaran under Kyud Marc De Leon in the metro Toronto area. I’ve been making 4 hour round trips to further my education. Last night, I tested for my belts in Kuntaw and Sikaran. This was the most grueling test of my life. The closest thing I’ve done to this was the gauntlet at Arnis Village in the Philippines. Even that paled in comparison. At the end of the night, Francis Fernandez and I passed our exam! I want to thank all of the black belts for taking time out of their schedules to show up and run the test. I also want to thank GM Marc De Leon for all of the guidance he has given me on this journey. I will be taking the month of March off to catch up with things I’ve been putting off to prepare for the test. I will resume my training with the Kyud Marc in April.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations Tim


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations!

What did the exam involve?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 28, 2015)

Calisthenics, Forms & Fighting........


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 28, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## HG1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Those four hour round trips certainly paid off.  Congratulations!


----------

